# 36 year Old Male moving From UK to HK needs accomodation



## Ianthack (Oct 21, 2012)

I am going to be Moving to HK in January from the UK and am looking for a shared apartment or cheap apartment to rent I'm a 36 year old male, very clean tidy and fully house trained. Any replies would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## SuzenLee (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, Are you still looking for a place? 
I would like you to move-in to our place, but i don't think you will like it very much haha. 

You could look up


----------

